# Yet another danger from Smoking



## Derick (27/10/14)

http://www.13wmaz.com/story/news/nation/2014/10/26/man-jumps-from-car-runs-over-own-head/17966977/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (27/10/14)

I think a little dose of stupidity played a role there 

Bizarre!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (29/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I think a *massive* dose of stupidity played a role there
> 
> Bizarre!



Fixed


----------



## johan (29/10/14)

Must've been seriously intoxicated or "bang gerook"


----------

